# coconut/oil feeding to goats??



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was wondering how goats go with coconut oil? I use alot of coconut oil in my foods and on myself.. Just that my bottle baby sucks my fingers when ge gets the chance or my skin.. and i feed scraps to my goats and chickens.. and it may have a small ammout of oil in it. I know coconut oil is great for humans.. but not sure about goats.. any ideas?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure babe, but I will look more into it and see what I can find tommorrow.


----------

